# help me how to crack/hack my router!!



## gdititan (May 26, 2009)

My router is D-link WBR-2310 and my family blocked with password... so that 
i can't use it with my laptop or ipod.

the hole in the back is not working, because they also blocked it with something T^T..

help me how to crack/hack it!!!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You should ask your family to help you put the Ipod on the network.

All you need is the encryption key which they will supply.

Read the *rules*
_NETWORK RESTRICTIONS

We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent. _


----------



## gdititan (May 26, 2009)

they don't tell to me.. 

help me..plz T^T


----------

